# whats wrong with my ball python?



## kthhwtt (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2011)

What have you been feeding it? Anything live or fresh killed?


----------



## kthhwtt (Mar 9, 2011)

i just got it form the expo on sunday, and it hasnt been for for like weeks apparently. so i fed it 1 live rat pup


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 9, 2011)

I think that is a skin worm. Here in Aus a snake will generally only get them if they are fed wild prey items. If it is a skin worm a quick trip to the vet should have it taken out easy enough.


----------



## kthhwtt (Mar 9, 2011)

is there anything else it would be? it doesnt move (you can only push it around like your knee cap) and its hard


----------



## Mace699 (Mar 9, 2011)

i'd definitley take it to a vet then thats not normal unless its evoloving to grow a leg


----------



## adderboy (Mar 9, 2011)

I agree with Gordo - looks like a skinworm. They can form cysts who are easily removed by a vet. Alternatively it could be a small abscess which will require draining, antiseptic, and perhaps antibiotics. Both vet jobs.

And an exotic??? You sure this isn't a wind-up? If not, and you're not with an accredited zoo or similar, you're in risky territory. They're illegal.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe its a microchip ? .


----------



## AM Pythons (Mar 9, 2011)

i take it your not in australia?


----------



## kthhwtt (Mar 9, 2011)

illegal? its a normal ball python... im in canada their fine trust me lol.
amd alright thanks so much for your help everyone !


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Mar 9, 2011)

kthhwtt said:


> is there anything else it would be? it doesnt move (you can only push it around like your knee cap) and its hard


 
If its hard ? then it could be a microchip .
Take the python to a vets and they will scan it and bring up info on the previous owner or breeder. etc
If its a skin worm the vet will be able to tell you exactly and advise treatment..


----------



## zulu (Mar 9, 2011)

I think jungle freak is close,the old microchip disguised as a skin worm trick ! :lol:


----------

